# Good Deal??? (Haro Thread 8)



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

I found this on my local CL. I would be giving him 280 plus a frame that I got for 50 bucks.

Its a Haro Thread 8 repainted.

The front brake lever broke off, so no front brakes. I have seen alot of people riding without a front brake so this doesnt seem like anything _that_ bad.

good deal?


----------



## VERDE RIDER (Jun 21, 2009)

any bike that has 36 metal spokes for 280 is a FAT deal. get it:thumbsup:


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

you counted?

lol

alright sure

Unlike alot of DJ guys I never did BMX so its a whole new world.


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Seems like a good deal, I'd ask to ride it though. 

BTW, what is on the headtube? It looks like it is wrapped in black tape...


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah it seems suspicious

the lever is also broken the guy says, which makes me suspect a crash


----------



## VERDE RIDER (Jun 21, 2009)

ddnt count just guessed prety standard


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

so that isn't a standard of quality?

just a standard...


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

32 spokes is more of the standard amount...I have 36 rear 32 front.


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

If the headtube is fine and the rest is straight, that's a great deal. That one has the newer adjustable dropouts so no worries there.
The Thread One is Haro's single speed and the Thread 8 is an 8 speed, are you sure it's not a Thread One? It could also be a Thread 8 converted to single speed, that's what I ride. I wouldn't sell mine for $280 plus a frame though.


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

thats my thread 8 great bike swoop it up


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the 8 better than the 1, or just a matter of gear preference?

I'm pretty sure I am going to get it, thanks guys.

Hopefully today is my first day of actualy riding dirt jumps.


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

The only difference is the gears thats it.


----------

